# A budgie present, for me??



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My sister in law is currently backpacking around Japan, found these, and send them to me as a gift!

IMG_20150925_231857 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

There's a mug, two magnets, and two pins.

Here's the other side of that mug:

IMG_20150925_231818542 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Aw, I love these!! I was thinking, only the other day, that you don't tend to see many budgie things whereas there are always, for example, lots of cat stuff. Wonder if it's possible to get these anywhere else, as I'm neither in, nor near Japan(!). If so, please do let me know!  :budgie:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Featheredflyers said:


> Aw, I love these!! I was thinking, only the other day, that you don't tend to see many budgie things whereas there are always, for example, lots of cat stuff. Wonder if it's possible to get these anywhere else, as I'm neither in, nor near Japan(!). If so, please do let me know!  :budgie:


The bottom of the cup says "Kotori Tachi Maebata". I'm going to look up their stuff now.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

OMG they have a tonne of super cute bird stuff!!

????? | ??????


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The presents your sister sent you are really cute! 

I am also unable to find any budgie/lovebird/parrot related items here in my country.
The only thing I have bird related is two pyjamas, one with penguins on it and the other with cartoon crows.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Very cute gifts! :thumbsup: Your sister obviously knows you well. 

Following is the link to the site:
http://maebata.jp/products/kotoritachi/

And here are a few other links to budgie related items:

Budgie Gifts & Merchandise | Budgie Gift Ideas & Apparel - CafePress

https://www.etsy.com/market/budgie

2,000+ Budgie Clothing, Budgie Apparel, Budgie Clothes & Fashion Items | Zazzle

Amazon.com : BUDGIE Aluminum street sign 4"x18" great Décor for any room or garage. : Everything Else

"Rainbow budgie birds" Throw Pillows by bridgetdav | Redbubble*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I do like the mug! 
I need to look up where to find these!!!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are super cute!

I got some parrot PJ's from Sainsbury's today, if any UK bird fan wants to try and get themselves some.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, how cute! Your sister obviously knows exactly how to make you love her :laughing:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

You've just reminded me that I got budgie pj bottoms from Asda ages ago. Not sure if they will do them again....I do love them!.....and I made a point of wearing them the day Jenni and Simmi came to live with me!)
(Not sure that they appreciated my gesture though!)


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How lucky are you? Oh and I will definitely be checking out those links Miss FaeryBee provided. I find myself always looking for Budgie related items too. Got some nice socks!:budgie:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Very cute gifts! :thumbsup: Your sister obviously knows you well.
> 
> Following is the link to the site:
> ...


Thank you for this info. Am checking it out...coming a bit unstuck though with the Japanese site, even with 'translate' on! Am guessing though that the delivery will be quite pricey anyway. :budgie:


----------

